# electrostatic spray system opinions



## s2kbtheway (Jan 12, 2013)

Im looking to expand my construction business into the electrostatic painting field and im looking for a few pointers. Specifically im looking to electrostatically paint school lockers. After speaking with some representatives in my area, I have been turned on to the Corotech v260 line which is a 1 component allkyd direct out of can with no need to adjust polarity. This product would be used as an alternative to a 2 part polyamide epoxy. Anyone out there familiar with this product?
Secondly, after a fair amount of research I understand the Ransburg number 2 electrostatic system is best at achieving "wrap" and control of overspray. Ransburg advertises a 95% plus transfer rate. What are some quailty alternative systems? I have seen Graco systems 40KV,60KV,85KV available with pressure pots, how are the transfer rates on those types of systems? Is anyone using them? I feel the ransburg kit will give the best results, but that would be the system i would like to move up to if business is solid seeing that is it a little on the pricey side.

-mike


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ask wisepainter. he's the guy to talk to around these parts.


----------

